# Cabled Afghan



## imaxian (Dec 17, 2011)

Notes

I made cabled panels 10 stockinette sts, P1 C4 P1 twisting q8R. Connecting the panels with a cable section sew as you go to mimic the cables in the panels. The end panels have 4 st sts allowing the turn to form the edge. CO and Coff open sts with ravel cord and waste yarn because I didnt know what edging I wanted on the top and bottom of the afghan. Mistake because I tried many and had to rip them out ( this is a mohair -type yarn) (headache). Eventually rehung the entire open ends and back stitched them. Finally decided on a cable edge but the 4 st cable was too wimpy looking so I did a 6st cable with a plain st on the edge and attaching it as I knit.

Happy with the end result. It is light as a cloud, warm as a kitten and heavenly to snuggle under. Its going to be a Happy Birthday present.


----------



## jprowse (Dec 8, 2011)

Wow! That is fantastic.


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

gorgeous


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

A lot of work, but worth the effort as it's beautiful.


----------



## Crazy about knitting (Mar 31, 2014)

I am with cable edging. Did.you knit cable separetedly and sewd to the blanket?

Urmila jha Crazy about knitting


----------



## Cade's G'ma (Mar 30, 2011)

Looks sooooo comfy!


----------



## grandday (Apr 15, 2011)

Awesome afghan! Thank you for sharing your work.


----------



## charmknits (Jan 26, 2014)

Love it! :thumbup:


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

You have put a lot of work into doing this. It's beautiful, I love the cable edging. :thumbup:


----------



## KarlaHW (Jan 6, 2012)

Like it a lot. Cable edging is superb.


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## KathyT (Apr 3, 2012)

Love the cable edging! Will have to try that!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

very pretty.


----------



## Azzara (Jan 23, 2014)

Beautiful


----------



## Tallie9 (Jul 24, 2012)

Beautiful!...I'm sure it feels as good as it looks....


----------



## imaxian (Dec 17, 2011)

Crazy about knitting said:


> I am with cable edging. Did.you knit cable separetedly and sewd to the blanket?
> 
> Urmila jha Crazy about knitting


No I attached it as I knitted the cable edge.
Sew as you go technique.


----------



## imaxian (Dec 17, 2011)

Thank you all for the encouragement!


----------



## MKDesigner (Jan 27, 2014)

Beautiful afghan and lovely work. Love the cable edging. 
Marge


----------



## josephine26 (May 30, 2011)

well done it is lovely


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Beautiful &#128158;


----------



## Alimac (Jun 6, 2013)

That is really beautiful. Will have to try that


----------



## GrandmaLiz (Dec 31, 2012)

This is lovely - you have a lot of patience but the end result is beautiful. I hope whoever receives it appreciates your dedication and all the hard work.


----------



## JeanneHolmes (May 4, 2011)

Beautiful, just beautiful! lucky is the person who receives it.


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

Very Nice.


----------



## Rita in Raleigh (Aug 20, 2011)

That is a most gorgeous afghan. Are you going to enter it into the NC State Fair? I am sure it would win a prize! 
I enter items all the time!
Check online for entry forms, now through the start of September. 
Rita in Raleigh, NC


----------



## rainbirdoz (Nov 7, 2012)

Really lovely afghan, the mohair might have been a bit of a problem to knit but it really adds to the look and the warmth. Was this knitted on a standard gauge or a bulky machine?


----------



## Laurelbee (May 5, 2011)

That is a beautiful afghan. I want to edge a scarf that rolls and this might just be the way to do it. Thank you xxx


----------



## lburns93 (Feb 8, 2014)

I'd love to learn how to do a cable edging like yours. Is there a resource on line to show me how? Your afghan is beautiful!


----------



## AAKnits (Jan 21, 2014)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## malfrench (Apr 7, 2011)

Oh so comfy. Love the cables.


----------



## judymiss (Jun 26, 2011)

Gorgeous!

Could you direct us to instructions for doing the cable edge.

TIA!


----------



## catherinesm (Aug 20, 2012)

Beautiful work! A warm and loving birthday gift.


----------



## carolelee (Jun 29, 2014)

You did a really nice job. I just got my machine and hope to learn how to do something like that.


----------



## camgrafx (Oct 11, 2013)

The cable edge is both beautiful and practical!


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

Wonderful edge. 

Robin


----------



## Marge in MI (Mar 5, 2011)

thanks for sharing instructions on the cable edge, lovely afghan design


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

Beautiful. You should be proud for sticking with it and finishing such a lovely afghan. I'm sure the person who receives it as a gift will love it.


----------



## judyb45 (Feb 1, 2014)

Your afghan is so very beautiful !! What a wonderful friend you are


----------



## boots (Jan 24, 2011)

It's a very classy afghan. Well done.


----------



## imaxian (Dec 17, 2011)

judymiss said:


> Gorgeous!
> 
> Could you direct us to instructions for doing the cable edge.
> 
> TIA!


I cast on 7 sts (e wrap), hung a small weight, then with the wrong side of the afghan facing me I picked up the first cast off st from the end of the top and hung it on the first e wrapped st .

You can see technique on




This shows how to hold the panels to get them oriented correctly. I did not use her method for the cabling since I wanted to cpoy the design on the panels.

I knit 6 rows picking up the next st from the top on each row, before turning the cable I picked up the next st, then using the 3 prong transfer tools I worked the cable twist on the nearest 6 sts leaving the seventh st ( the one on the outside edge) unworked. Knit these sts, 
Repeating this across the afghan top.

Its so much easier to show or do than tell! Hope this explains it.


----------



## Lise Paauw (Oct 17, 2013)

Beautiful Afghan very well done done love the colour&#128079;&#128079;&#128079;&#128522;


----------



## meknit (Dec 5, 2012)

nice work love the edging


----------



## LeAnn (Feb 5, 2011)

imaxian said:


> Notes
> 
> I made cabled panels 10 stockinette sts, P1 C4 P1 twisting q8R. Connecting the panels with a cable section sew as you go to mimic the cables in the panels. The end panels have 4 st sts allowing the turn to form the edge. CO and Coff open sts with ravel cord and waste yarn because...


I'm not familiar with some of your abbreviations. What is P1, C4, P1 twisting q8R? Is P1 purl 1 and C4 cable4?? The twisting thing I have no clue.


----------



## marciechow (Mar 19, 2014)

BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!!!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## hand2machine (Jun 18, 2012)

It is just beautiful !!! need to try it, thank you for sharing.


----------



## Ann745 (Oct 29, 2012)

Gorgeous. Simply elegant!


----------



## imaxian (Dec 17, 2011)

LeAnn said:


> I'm not familiar with some of your abbreviations. What is P1, C4, P1 twisting q8R? Is P1 purl 1 and C4 cable4?? The twisting thing I have no clue.


First I refer to the stitches as seen on the right or public side of the fabric in this description. When we knit on the machine as you know we are looking at the "wrong" or purl side, so when I say P1 or purl 1 st it is actually a reformed st (appears as K1 as we work it).

C4 is cable 4 and twist q8r is turning the cable every 8 rows. There are videos on YouTube if you need to know how to do it.

P1 is purl 1 st


----------



## imaxian (Dec 17, 2011)

Rita in Raleigh said:


> That is a most gorgeous afghan. Are you going to enter it into the NC State Fair? I am sure it would win a prize!
> I enter items all the time!
> Check online for entry forms, now through the start of September.
> Rita in Raleigh, NC


Rita, I never thought of that! I will look into it. Thanks.


----------



## Omaose (Mar 25, 2013)

From down under --- all my. Thumbs UP, your afghan is just beautiful


----------



## juliesknitknacks (Jul 28, 2014)

You gave a very good description on attaching the cable to the body of the afghan, which is beautiful.

But I am really curious about the afghan you have for your avatar. The lace design is exquisite, and I hope you knit it on a machine. If so, could you give us the pattern number (if it is in the Brother book or on one of the Silver Reed mylars?) TIA
Julie


----------



## imaxian (Dec 17, 2011)

juliesknitknacks said:


> You gave a very good description on attaching the cable to the body of the afghan, which is beautiful.
> 
> But I am really curious about the afghan you have for your avatar. The lace design is exquisite, and I hope you knit it on a machine. If so, could you give us the pattern number (if it is in the Brother book or on one of the Silver Reed mylars?) TIA
> Julie


Unfortunately it is not a machine knit. It is the Budding shawlette by Joyce Yu
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/budding-shawlette


----------



## henderpag (Dec 15, 2013)

That is awesome, love it. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## TammyJo (May 23, 2012)

Very pretty!


----------



## nannie343 (Aug 15, 2012)

Wow, your afghan is lovely, the yarn really shows off the cables.

Rhonda


----------

